# Have any offers for PILOT been made from the 14 Nov 06 board?



## Barracuda13 (26 Nov 2006)

HI guys

i was just wondering if anyone got an offer for Pilot, i know there was a selection for on the 14th of november. I dont know if i made it to that but if there s anyone that did and got an offer, can you please let me know? thx a lot


(Edited by Moderator to clarigy title.)


----------



## Barracuda13 (26 Nov 2006)

sorry let me put it in a more correct way, has anyone received any offers for pilot from the nov 14th selection board? it s reallly late so forgive the errors... 
and also does anyone know the next board date? thanks guys


----------



## zorro (26 Nov 2006)

From my understanding, the boards sit again next April (2007).


----------



## Quyen (26 Nov 2006)

I've seen lots of DEOs responding to a different thread saying they got their offer, but I don't think any where pilots. I"m gonna call tommorow and see whats up.


----------



## Elwood (26 Nov 2006)

I was told on Nov. 23rd that the pilot trade was currently closed until April 2007. I'm a DEO applicant, so you CEOTP applicants might have a harder time at getting in than myself.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Nov 2006)

Interesting, I guess they are no longer "desperate for pilots". ;D Well , as I mentioned in a previous thread, with CEOTP adding about 50 potential pilots annually to the DEO numbers over the past two years and given the training backlog etc., I guess the writing was on the wall. Their priority has to be putting boots on the ground...

Does that mean if somebody walked into a recruiting centre with an application tomorrow, they would be processed for next year or they just aren't accepting applications again until '07?

To those waiting for the call, good luck!


----------



## Elwood (27 Nov 2006)

The recruiters said the CF "needs pilots, but there's a big bottle-neck with training". I was also told to be aware of the "closing of pilot until April '07" and to be aware that I will get "a year or more of OJT before going to Moose Jaw".

...these are quotaions from the kind and goodly staff at my CFRC.


----------



## Quyen (27 Nov 2006)

Seems like a large waste of money to put so many ppl through the process, just to close the trade. So Since my file was all completed like 3 months ago, is it still good for april or am i doing everything again?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Nov 2006)

> Seems like a large waste of money to put so many ppl through the process, just to close the trade. So Since my file was all completed like 3 months ago, is it still good for april or am i doing everything again?



Well not really - the people that made it through the process are money in the bank. They don't have to spend a year looking for them and putting them through the process. Now they can concentrate on recruiting for the green. Should they need to re-open CEOTP, they can always look through the files of those who completed the process but missed the cut off date too. (I have _heard_ of people getting a call last year for CEOTP that had applied in '04 but were not selected.)

I personally wouldn't worry if you made it to and past aircrew selection. I _think_ what they are doing is holding off on processing new applications because of the amount they took with both CEOTP and DEO along with the current backlog. (Like I mentioned in another thread a while ago, you could see it coming.) I wouldn't be surprised if next year, only DEO is open. I'm sure if you have completed everything, you are still in the process and it is more for those looking to apply. I would call my MCC or File Manager if you haven't already done so just to see where you stand. Just some advice, I wouldn't take what is said here as pertaining to your file! (trust me on that one). Stay in touch with the recruiting centre especially since you are just waiting for the phone to ring. Good luck.


----------



## Astrodog (27 Nov 2006)

MikeG said:
			
		

> I _think_ what they are doing is holding off on processing new applications



+1
Just talked to my file manager and he said that the trade is closed to new applicants until March, but those in the system are in the system. My file was at the 14th boards (CEOTP) and I also asked about them, he said seeing as pilot is such a competitive and tight trade that I should expect to 'wait a while' before hearing anything.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (27 Nov 2006)

Good luck Astro I hope you are selected. I think it will be a while before we see CEOTP reopen for 32...


----------



## pipstah (30 Nov 2006)

Guys... CYMJ is operating at full capacity right now... it's all about timings! Just to give you a little idea, if you complete BFT you have to wait at least 1-2 years prior to got to Portage if you are selected to go multi and 7-9 months for helo.  I wish the best to you guys in your process


----------



## Astrodog (1 Dec 2006)

Well, 2 and a bit weeks... still no update on my file's status.. some of my DEO friends have already received the 'no go'.. anybody else?


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (1 Dec 2006)

Astro, didn't you originally apply under ROTP?


----------



## Astrodog (2 Dec 2006)

You are correct...  my file was ready just in time for the 14th boards so through a combination of excitement and lack of patience thought 'might as well' go CEOTP to cover all my bases... If it falls through then I'll be going for the April ROTP boards again... after actually thinking it through I'd probably prefer ROTP but I'll take anything they're willing to give me at this point.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (2 Dec 2006)

Astrodog said:
			
		

> You are correct...  my file was ready just in time for the 14th boards so through a combination of excitement and lack of patience thought 'might as well' go CEOTP to cover all my bases... If it falls through then I'll be going for the April ROTP boards again... after actually thinking it through I'd probably prefer ROTP but I'll take anything they're willing to give me at this point.



Can't blame a guy for trying. I was going to suggest you try the ROTP angle again but you are way ahead of me. I agree; I think if you get ROTP, it will work out better for you. A huge bonus with ROTP (along with many other factors) would be getting the degree out of the way and not having to do it through correspondence. Anyway, keep in touch and good luck!


----------



## Barracuda13 (3 Dec 2006)

Hi guys 
just an update , i called the CFRC on friday and askked about my file , they said my file was sent to Ottawa for the selection board and I might get a call next week so I dont know If they are going to start calling people next week. At least he did not say I was turned down , I guess It takes a while for the selection board to select people. JUst an idea....


----------

